
REWORK: The new business book from 37signals. - goodlab
http://37signals.com/rework/
======
goodlab
So I just finished reading Rework. I like it very much - there is a lot of
common sense here. And we all know the saying - common sense is not very
common.

On hiring: I especially like the part about hiring. Where they suggest doing
the job yourself first so you clearly understand what it is. We've hired a lot
of people and took on a lot of weight/baggage - sometime to fix issues that
were systemic. So instead of fixing the issue we through a body at it.

On Meetings: They say meetings are toxic. Of course not all meetings are toxic
- but many are. I am going to try a no meetings day at work. People need time
to get into a groove. Meetings interrupt that groove.

Ok - now that I've sung the praises here are a few reality checks. 37Signals
essentially works for themselves. Of course they have customers, even raving
fans of which I am one. But they do not have clients. This is a whole
different type of environment, especially when you get into more complex
industries like pharma marketing keeping things as simple is very difficult.
We have to have policies, compliance officers, deep documentation, security
audits etc. Look at basecamp for example - we can't use it. It does not comply
with SOX, it does not have time sheets that roll up to functions - all
requirements in our industry. Another example is simply prototyping in html as
they suggest won't work. We are required to submit technical documentation.

Also - size makes a difference. As far as I know 37 is about 16 people. Simple
is simple at that size. When your at 70 people simple is harder. You can do
the job before you hire someone to the job for you. I can't be a compliance
officer - I wouldn't know how.

All in all I love the book - and hope to run my start up with some of the same
mentality. And I'm and avid user of their products. But they are not living in
a prototypical situation. Of course they may be very much more profitable than
some larger companies so no one can say they are wrong - just not the norm.

~~~
devmonk
I think there is value in reading any successful company's views on business.
There is some truth there. I agree that you can't just say "meetings are
toxic" but I for one try to avoid them when I can, because only a small amount
of good usually comes from them (and it's usually not the exact topic of the
meeting).

If you are looking for a good book applicable to businesses big and small, I
have to pass on some recent advice I got from fellow HN'ers: read "The Four
Steps to the Epiphany" by Steven Gary Blank:

[http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/09...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steven-
Blank/dp/0976470705)

An old edition I got my hands on looked like it had never seen a decent book
editor in its life. It seemed that it could easily be chopped in half due to
the repetition and mistakes in spelling/grammar. And the "Why?" is not
answered on a lot of statements (need to spend 1.7x or 3x, but why? what is
that based on?). I would hope that the September 2010 edition available via
Amazon/Cafepress has eliminated some of these issues. But, there are some
excellent cases of businesses described in the book and it gets you thinking
of business in a much different way. It was for me a "skimming" book, and I
plan to buy the most recent edition as my next book purchase.

------
jwdunne
It's a good book with a lot of sound advice but I believe it's probably a good
idea to not take it as gospel law. When reading these types of books, you'll
find a lot of conflicting ideas with other books so I imagine the best thing
to do is look for the universal, non-conflicting ideas that people agree on
and use them.

I'm guessing, as goodlab said, that what works for one business isn't always
going to be completely applicable to another.

